# Scary squirrel story



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

A few days ago I posted a picture of a squirrel sticking its head out of my church-style birdhouse. I vowed to get her out ASAP. Today, I made up some aluminum plates that, when attached, should have rendered the opening too small for the squirrel and would be too hard to be chewed open...as she did with the wooden doorway. Please note that I am now using the term ...."she"..

I approached the birdhouse with aluminum plates in hand. I heard noises inside so I shook the birdhouse's post and sure enough..the squirrel quickly exited. As I was putting the aluminum bars on, though..the squirrel never moved more than a few feet away.

Perched on a nearby tree, she let out a "growling" sound and bared enough teeth to make me wonder if she was going to attack! It sounds crazy, but the squirrel WAS nearly crazy with my closing off her "home". She never let me out of her sight, and when I took the tools back into my shop, I watched her jump back onto the house and try her darnedest to get inside again. She was a might frustrated squirrel, that is for sure.

After thinking about it, I wondered if she could have some babies inside of the house??? So, I temporarily removed the two aluminum bars and stood far away. Sure enough, she returned and promptly took two trips to remove two objects...(holding the "somethings" in her mouth)... She took the objects into my neighbor's yard. I couldn't make out what the objects were... but clearly my squirrel wanted them/it away from harm.

Each object was about the size of a large walnut. Then, amazing to me, she returned and messed around in and out of the birdhouse for fifteen minutes or so. After she left, I put the aluminum plates back on and the squirrel hasn't been seen since.

I guess I must be a home wrecker..but...hey, it IS birdhouse..not a home for itinerant squirrels!

A few more pix from today are below. Rich









mhtml:{EF2C40EB-7930-4CF9-9C93-B395...tic.flickr.com/2244/2269859288_0de93f65a1.jpg









mhtml:{EF2C40EB-7930-4CF9-9C93-B395...tic.flickr.com/2357/2269069023_73a8f0c626.jpg









mhtml:{EF2C40EB-7930-4CF9-9C93-B395...tic.flickr.com/2037/2269859670_ac43251db7.jpg


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

You should be arrested for displacing a poor unemployed single mother and her defenseless infants in their time of need.:rotfl:


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Well, heck..she ousted some really purrrrty birdieeees from their annual Spring time home.... So she deserved it. Rich


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

LOL--So she got evicted. That's so funny. Well, heck I'm sure she'll be ok. I know some people that would do worse.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I'm calling the squirrel police!!!!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I would have brought ya another Birdhouse! They are a dime a dozen. Squirrel houses are pretty rare. But I'm also a critter lover no matter the critter. Hope the babes will be ok with this storm coming on. Oh, now I'm working on the quilty feellings thing angle!!!! She probably has a back up nest. I think they move em around anyways. I hope at least.


----------



## RenFish (Sep 17, 2007)

Very cute story!


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

word on the street is the varmit has sworn revenge. id watch my back


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Watch it Rich. I hear her cousin Abdul is home from the war.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Yours may be yet to come...saw this on 2coolsquirrels.com earlier...


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*Be Careful*

Be careful Rich they are mounting an assault.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

You kicked a single mom out of a church! Ooohh, that might not be good. lol


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Squirrel Steals Sumptious Site
Purrdy Birdeees Stuck outside..
Stealing Squirrel Sent South
Purrdy Birdees Sing a Song of Sappiness

Rich


----------

